# Recaro Seats



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

Needed to know if anyone has any info on installing these in an 1995 MK3 Jetta. Also, any help with the wiring would be greatly appreciated!

p.s. Check out the before (purchased these for 80.00 on Craigslist!) and after pics ( redone in leather , with supports done in vinyl to prevent premature wear - 650.00 for both)!

before









after









brackets and wiring


----------



## Boostin81Rabbit (Aug 20, 2008)

Nice snag, and upholstery! :beer:


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks man, I just located and purchased a set of mk3 seat brackets and sliders! I will post pics once it's done!


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

recaro model c's - great deal :thumbup:

If you need any more info type in "recaro resource guide v2.0" into the search

BTW there is no way those were re-done in leather as the price of leather alone would be nearly 500 and there is no way a shop did a recover of two seats for around a hundred bucks. Looks like they used vinyl.


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

I think you read the storyline wrong, man. The seats were PURCHASED for 80.00, not reupholstered for 100. Oh yes, the interior seating and the headrests WERE done in leather, I even took it to another upholstery guy to confirm it! Full leather would have been almost 1500, so basically I paid 730.00 total. Besides, you can tell real leather from fake by the texture and feel. The deal is he's done work for me before, so he gave me one helluva discount! DON'T HATE!


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

I have 6 sets of these not "hating" I just was letting you know it wasnt leather in case you thought that is what you were getting. Also with good vinyl you cant tell its not leather. If you re-read what i said it was saying that no shop would do a leather recover for 600 because they would only be making 100 dollars for their work. But if you want to be a dick about it good for you.



Sent from my HTC Glacier using Tapatalk


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

It's leather and vinyl...let it go.


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

Are you even reading what im typing? Im saying i was just trying to help. I do upholstery and i know that there are a lot of shady shops that will tell people they are getting leather and actually give them vinyl. I was simply giving you a heads up. 

Way to be a dickhead. :beer:


----------



## Euro 323i (Nov 29, 2005)

_a2coupe2a_ said:


> Are you even reading what im typing? Im saying i was just trying to help. I do upholstery and i know that there are a lot of shady shops that will tell people they are getting leather and actually give them vinyl. I was simply giving you a heads up.
> 
> Way to be a dickhead. :beer:


Ron,
I sent you back a PM thanks for the lead, have not heard from him yet.
Also agree even if the centers and headrests were leather that is very cheap. It also depends on the grade of leather they used.
Kevin


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

You guys are hilarious....you get upset over the smallest things, especially things you cannot control.ONCE AGAIN, I know the guy that did the work for me, and like I said, he gives me GREAT discounts. I'm not here to prove myself or what I have is legit to anyone, I was simply asking someone about sliders and brackets. Let it go man, it's not that serious.


----------



## pm5395 (Mar 17, 2009)

Man those are some beautiful looking Recaros. Looks like your upholstery guy put a lot of detail into it.
I sense a little envy.
Be sure to post pics after the instal.
:thumbup:


----------



## _a2coupe2a_ (May 14, 2007)

pm5395 said:


> Man those are some beautiful looking Recaros. Looks like your upholstery guy put a lot of detail into it.
> I sense a little envy.
> Be sure to post pics after the instal.
> :thumbup:


lol envy.. not so much. You obviously have no idea who i am or the work we do but thanks for playing. To be honest i see quiet a bit of ripples and bunching on the bolsters if you want to micro analyze it. I was simply trying to help him out and he acted like an uppity *******.


----------



## veedublvr805 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey, I can totally appreciate help and comments, but you can't tell me that I can or can't get a great deal on what I did to my seats. Yes, you're right, those prices you stated are standard, but haven't you ever heard the term "hook up"? Let's face it---why would you be willing to pay 1500.00 for something you can get done at half that price? I'm sure any of these guys who do upholstery can get any type of fabric at discount prices. Anyways, still trying to find wiring info....


----------



## pm5395 (Mar 17, 2009)

Well actually Ron I know you are an upholster who calls people dickheads and insults other people's work.
And then you are smart enough to attach your business website info.

Anyway I was not referring to or addressing you in my last post.
Try to have a nice day.


----------

